# New Betta Owner Here: Is this normal???



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there! 

My husband and I purchased a betta fish yesterday from Petsmart. We wanted to provide a more natural environment for the fish and purchased some rocks and live plants however the tank water is already really green! Attached to this post is a picture of our fish, Frank, yesterday and a picture of the tank today. (Sorry, I don't know how to turn the photo of the photo today, but you see what i'm concerned about.)


Is this coloring from the plants or the rocks? I changed the water today since the water started turning green and because it's a smaller tank and I don't want him to be cold. :-? But now look at the color! 

Any advice would be appreciated! Neither of us have owned a betta fish since we were children and our apartment complex won't allow cats or dogs so a fish felt like the way to go for us. We want to keep Frank happy! 

Thank you! 

Emily


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, it's possible that the rocks weren't very aquarium friendly, so they had bacteria on them... You should cup (not net, nets usually just freak out the betta even more) your fish and change the water immediately.


----------



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

gracem2002 said:


> Well, it's possible that the rocks weren't very aquarium friendly, so they had bacteria on them... You should cup (not net, nets usually just freak out the betta even more) your fish and change the water immediately.


Do you think we should remove the rocks and plants too? The rocks we bought from Petsmart are called "Aquarium Gravel: For Freshwater and Marine Aquariums"


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

What size is the tank? Also, what water conditioner are you using? And you should get a heater, it doesn't seem like you have one.

Cloudy water is normal with a new tank, but you should consider getting an aquarium testing kit to ensure everything is okay.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome. I do agree, the rocks need to stay out of his tank. Frank looks adorable though. He is lucky to be owned by you and your husband because not all bettas are lucky enough to have owners that do this much work to keep there bettas happy and healthy.


----------



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

The tank is a 0.75 Gallon tank called "Betta Cube" By the Company ELIVEPET (elivepet.com). We purchased this at Petsmart too. 

We have not purchased a water conditioner or any maintenance items yet because we wanted to see if we could get the items cheaper online rather than in the store. As for the heater, I want a heater but I'm not sure what kind to get for a tank this size. :/


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Water conditioner is VERY important in betta keeping. We can worry about the tank later, but your betta's life may be at stake. Tap water contains chemicals that can be really harmful to bettas. 

I would go and get some water conditioner immediately. Seachem Prime is usually the best one. You can get it at Petsmart very cheaply.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Keep the plants in the tank, bettas love resting and hiding in them. Just clean the rocks again, and let them soak in some water. And put them in a thing of water (not wih frank) to see if it turns green. The rocks do look nice in the tank


----------



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the great advice! We used the Pur filter attached to our faucet to fill the tank. Do we still need to use a water conditioner?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Your fish will die with out water conditioner. Drive to a pet store and buy some ASAP


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes you still need water conditioner


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tap water contains chlorines and other chemicals that harm bettas. Filters don't filter these out. Only water conditioners neutralize them and make the water okay for bettas. You NEED water conditioner right away (and it's pretty cheap, don't worry about pricing).


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

You should probably stop filtering the water if you can, there are harmful chemicals in tap water, but there are also beneficial nutrients that they will be deprived of from filtered water. Of course, if you cannot remove the filter, that's fine, but just know that filtering the water really isn't necessary


----------



## sheridan (May 13, 2014)

You still might be able to use those rocks if you like them! When you first took them out of the back, did you make sure to scrub them really well and keep soaking them until ALL of the colouring had leached out?


Ive had the same problem with black and brown gravel, the colouring just takes a while to come out. Just keep washing them continuously until the water turns clear.


----------



## Pinkieswear (Feb 20, 2015)

Couple questions:
Did you rinse your gravel before using it?
Where are you keeping your lil guy?
How much and what kind of food are you feeding him?



You really do need a conditioner to use with water changes to remove chlorine. Prime is good bc it binds ammonia in water that your fish is in, which will build up REALLY fast in a tank that size. Also, in a tank that small you're probably going to be doing water changes EVERY day. Another reason why the water conditioner is important if that is going to be his permanent home. 

You mentioned changing his water bc you didn't want him to be cold but temperature swings can be equally detrimental and stressful.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I am super short on time, so I'll have to be brief, but I want to point out some things that you really need to change in order to have a happy and healthy betta. I'm just going to mention them now and can explain more later.

1) That tank is way too small. In order to maintain water quality, heat the tank, and give your betta a decent quality of life, you really need at least a 2.5 gallon tank, and bigger is much better. I'd recommend 5 gallons or up. Remember, surviving is much different than thriving.

2) Like others have said, you NEED water conditioner ASAP. Breathing in chlorines and chloramines is like a human breathing in straight ammonia or any other caustic chemical. It would burn your lungs, just like chlorine products will literately burn your fish's gills.

3) You need a heater. Bettas are tropical fish that need a stable temperature around 80 F to survive longterm. Cold temps and fluctuating temps will stress the immune system, depress overall physiological function, and eventually cause death. Unfortunately there is just no way to avoid killing your betta without a heater.

4) The cloudy water could be caused by the gravel not being rinsed (or it may be altogether unsuitable) or it could be some sort of bacterial bloom. I'd bet on the gravel given the brownish hue in the water. I'd take it out and change the water immediately AFTER you get water conditioner (unless you're on well water with no chlorination, in which case I'd change the water right away). By now some of the chlorine in your water has likely evaporated, making it less toxic, so you don't want to change the water until you can condition it to make it safe for your betta.

We can talk about cycling and water changes later, but for now please try to take these suggestions for the sake of your new betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

First, there is no need to take out the rocks. If you bought them at PetSmart they are most likely aquarium safe.

Second, what you have is a bacteria bloom which is quite normal to new tanks. It will resolve itself on its own.

Third, rush to PetSmart and buy a small bottle of Seachem Prime. In a tank without a filter, the dose is two drops per gallon per day to keep Ammonia "locked" (i.e., "harmless"). Even with the Pur there are still things left in the water that can harm fish. In addition, fish need certain minerals in their water and using a filter can remove the beneficial material.

If you get a turkey baster you can use it to clean up any leftover food and any feces.

If thee were me, I would take the tank back and get this one:
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...36-catid-300065?var_id=36-16838&_t=pfm=search

Not only will Frank enjoy the larger tank but the larger the tank the easier they are to maintain: Fewer water changes, easier to heat and tons of fun to plant. ;-) In fact, many of us keep our Betta in five gallon and larger tanks. But a 2.5 is fine. By the time you factor in decor, rocks, etc., Frank's .75 is around a half-gallon. With that small amount of water Ammonia builds up very quickly. And, unfortunately, Frank would need a quart removed every day. With the 2.5 linked above, you still dose the Prime, but you only need to do two 50% water changes per week. When you get a filter that is down to 25% once a week! At least that's all my 2.5 needed based on Ammonia readings.

Then I would go to www.drsfostersmith.com and buy:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368

and

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821

The filter is on backorder but the heater is the most important and it is in stock.

And: (Ammonia Tester)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13524

Optional:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4454

I hope this wasn't TMI.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

YAY! Randomly spreading the good news... Draco, my boy is getting a new tank soon! It's a five gallon! Our pastor's family has them just sitting around so they're giving them to us  And she says one of them is a ten gallon! Which means I might be able to try a sorority! Or I'll just get more ADFs than I was planning on, lol


----------



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! Just an update, we ran out and purchased the water conditioner as you have all suggested so THANK YOU!!! You all are such a help for us newbies! We have not been able to do much more than that because we had dinner plans. 

We've removed the rocks and plants for now and changed the water with the conditioner and will be cleaning the rocks until the coloring comes out. The water is clear now and Frank appears to be much calmer than he was earlier today. 


As for tank size, we will look into purchasing a larger tank but at the moment we don't have a place for a tank as big as 5 gallons- 2 gallons is probably the largest we could go or even 3 gallons. We have very limited table and shelf space here but I do understand that a larger tank will improve his quality of life***. Out of curiosity, do any of you have experience using this tank linked below or should we just not even waste our time with it? 

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Roots-Aq...id=1427678358&sr=1-8&keywords=betta+fish+tank

OR If you guys know of a 2 gallon tank that is taller than it is wide that would be very ideal for our living situation! We will take all suggestions into consideration. 

And does anyone have a heater that they recommend using that has proven to be a good product over a long period of time?


----------



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow, that's a great price for the tank! We're still concerned with how large it is and where to put it, but we are definitely considering it! If we have to make it work we will, but taller is better for spaces to set a tank on right now!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The links to www.drsfostersmith.com are to the heater and filter most recommended on the forum. Some use sponge filters.

Betta do better in longer tanks than taller as it gives them more surface area for breathing and more horizontal swimming space. I really like that Grreat Choice 2.5 as it come with a lid. Which means all you need is a desk lamp or a clip-on.


----------



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The links to www.drsfostersmith.com are to the heater and filter most recommended on the forum. Some use sponge filters.
> 
> Betta do better in longer tanks than taller as it gives them more surface area for breathing and more horizontal swimming space. I really like that Grreat Choice 2.5 as it come with a lid. Which means all you need is a desk lamp or a clip-on.


Are you talking about the Aquaponics tank I posted or the one from petsmart you posted? I've been looking around the apartment trying to come up with places in my head we could put a bigger tank. Where do you keep your tanks?


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

egdc said:


> I've been looking around the apartment trying to come up with places in my head we could put a bigger tank. Where do you keep your tanks?


I have one on top of a (short) filing cabinet and two on dressers. I live in a tiny, 2 room apartment at the moment, so we make do with what we can. We are hunting for a shelf/stand to put the two on the dressers on, though. So I can move my books back on my dresser, lol. Good luck finding places for yours!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

i believe he is talking about the one he posted. i recommend that 2.5 for anyone. It is nice looking and gives your fish a nice aquarium.

I recommend keeping your tanks away from direct sunlight as it may cause algae to grow.I personally keep mine on my desk in my room where is still gets some sun but not to much.

Are you sure you do not have a spare nightstand or something that 2.5 gallon actually takes up very little space.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't clear: I mean the Foster&Smith for the heater and filter and the Grreat Choice 2.5 as a tank.

That Aquaphonics doesn't get very good reviews on the forum.

Here's another idea and it come with a stand:
http://www.truaqua.com/zen-nano-glass-aquarium-zn-3g.html

http://www.truaqua.com/zen-nano-glass-aquarium-zn-4g.html


----------



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

Would it be weird to keep him in the kitchen? It's tucked away enough where he wouldn't get direct sunlight but would still enjoy the benefits of natural lighting in the apartment. I'm asking because we've definitely got some space we could work with on a counter top in here that wouldn't be in the way. Plus I'm in here a lot during the day meal prepping and what not, so he wouldn't be all by his lonesome self.

And ooo I love those tanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sure, lots of people keep their Betta in the kitchen.

Oops, forgot to say how beautiful I think Frank!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

egdc said:


> Would it be weird to keep him in the kitchen? It's tucked away enough where he wouldn't get direct sunlight but would still enjoy the benefits of natural lighting in the apartment. I'm asking because we've definitely got some space we could work with on a counter top in here that wouldn't be in the way. Plus I'm in here a lot during the day meal prepping and what not, so he wouldn't be all by his lonesome self.
> 
> And ooo I love those tanks!


that would be fine, my mom had a fish tank on the kitchen counter when i was young. i'd buy a second tank and put one there again if she would let me haha. 

by the way petco is having a dollar per gallon sale but its only on 10gal - 55gal. so you could get a 10 for 10 dollars if you can make it fit.


----------



## Herbert2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have the 2.5g tank from PetSmart. I have just my bedroom to work with for spacing, but I have it on top of my dvd rack. I also have a 10g at the foot of my bed. In all honesty, I'm probay getting another to put on my bedside in front of my window soon. I also have a 2.6g in the bathroom.


----------



## BaileyBetta (Aug 10, 2012)

I gave a betta to my assistant at work and got this tank for her. It's working well and doesn't take much space plus it looks really nice. http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29095-C...&qid=1427691476&sr=8-2&keywords=3+gallon+tank


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Yea I wouldn't bother with the Aquafarm. Most people here gave it a big thumbs down as it was just a pain in the butt all around. Plus it's rather pricey for just a 3g. I'd go with a simple glass 2.5g


----------



## egdc (Mar 29, 2015)

Another update!!!

I went out this morning and bought Frank the 2.5 gallon tank, along with a cute decorative log he can hide in as well as a heater and thermometer for the tank. So far he seems to like it and is very curious about the heater. He was trying to swim behind it for awhile so I adjusted it so that he can't get himself trapped behind it or something to that effect.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yippee! :welldone:

Isn't that the neatest tank?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I had a aquariom farm, I got it for my birthday last year and it ended up killing my betta. I ended up tossing everything away but this nice air pump and the clear tubing for the air pump. Both my bettas are kept on a desk in my room (which they have taken over). The desk is around three feet away from a window which I open the blinds for them during the day. I have a five gallon and a 1.5 gallon that my betas take turns in because I'm not buying another five gallon tank ( my parents bought me the five gallon tank for christmas in 2013). If you want a great five gallon tank, I'll give you the link.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

I've got four good-size tanks (two 2.5's and two 3's) in a room that's about as big as a horse stall if not a bit smaller (gotta love college). It's surprising how spacing can be made to work in such a small space, but it's possible! Good luck, and gorgeous fish! One tank I just got on sale and love is the Marineland Crescent 3 gallon. It doesn't take up a ton of space and looks fantastic. 
http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...uarium-system-zid36-17291/cat-36-catid-300065


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh! I forgot! The only risky thing about that tank is the feeding hole is big enough to jump out of. Knowing that when I bought the tank, I just place a notecard over the opening and it solves the problem. Cuts down a bit on the light, too (to start out with it is VERY bright but will dim a bit over time to just right. My roommate has the same tank and has had it for a while). Some of the bulbs can be covered with electrical tape to start out with too.


----------

